# EPAK - Current Rank & Time in the System



## Michael Billings

How about it?  We looked at how many Black Belts we had posting.  What about everyone else?  Are you sandbagging, or an over achiever?

-Michael


----------



## Michael Billings

4th Black.

-Michael


----------



## Eggman

about 10 years of training and am currently a 1st black


----------



## jeffkyle

12 years and 1st black.


----------



## gman

Orange belt and just over 1 year.


----------



## Shodan

18 years as of next week- and currently a 1st black in Kenpo.

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## Ceicei

18 years off and on (six years total of training).  Reached the purple belt rank, started over, reached orange, started over, reached purple.  My reasons were mostly due to health problems and circumstances with various dojos (college class-could not stay after graduation, instructor moved, dojos closing down and dojo changing MA style).  

Now I am a blue belt and staying in for the long haul.  

Had there been consistency over the past years, I probably would be a BB by now.

- Ceicei


----------



## Touch Of Death

Twenty four years off and on. Good Lord


----------



## Dominic Jones

3rd Degree Black

15 years in; 12 years at.  

I guess 3 years thinking about kenpo doesn`t count.

Cheers Dom


----------



## Goldendragon7

33 years.....   white belt but learning!

:asian:


----------



## qizmoduis

Green belt.  I started just under 2 years ago.


----------



## Maltair

7 monthes, testing for Orange in 2 weeks


----------



## LadyDragon

6+ years American Kenpo.

By the way GoldenDragon7.  I feel the same way, forever learning, but I know the truth about you. (lol)


----------



## KenpoTess

*muttering about the Goldendragon... 
Guess that means I'm a negative white belt


----------



## Thesemindz

Just recently, 1st Black.

-Rob


----------



## AHinnebusch

Started studying Kenpo at the Green street studio at the end of February last year, I think I am just where I am supposed to be.  Man oh man are there allot of black belts here or what?!


----------



## CoolKempoDude

17 black and above???? this number will soar as the day goes

a lot of catch up for lower guys


----------



## michaeledward

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> **muttering about the Goldendragon...
> Guess that means I'm a negative white belt   *



A black belt is just a white belt that never gave up!


----------



## Michael Billings

It soared to 18.  Hmmm.... Is use down, or do people just not post or do polls?

-Michael


----------



## jfarnsworth

Almost 10 yrs. in Kenpo ranked at 2nd Black.


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by michaeledward _
> *A black belt is just a white belt that never gave up! *



*G*  so true  
Plus I'm just giving the Goldendragon a 'time' 


8 yrs Kenpo -Ranked 1st Black


----------



## Seig

30 years total
12 years Kenpo-3rd black.


----------



## kenpo_cory

3 1/2 years, 1st Brown


----------



## Mark Allen

15 years  3rd black


----------



## Kenpomachine

Began 20 years ago, but only around 8 at it. 3rd brown.


----------



## Sergio Jódar

11 years. 2nd Black


----------



## Rick Wade

Started Kenpo in November 1991.
Still loving it and never quit learning it.
Thanks
Rick


----------



## Mace

15 years in the arts, 12 years at the arts and over 7 years in AK with a rank of 2nd black.
Sean


----------



## Bill Smith

8 1/2 years at it (been off training last year and a half), 1st Degree Brown


----------



## molson

14 years this month.....


----------



## CoolKempoDude

> _Originally posted by molson _
> *14 years this month..... *



and you are still at white belt ????


----------



## JD_Nelson

2 years


Orange.


JD


----------



## Ginsu

I have been in Kenpo for a little over 2 years. I am currently in the Brown ranks.


_Ginsu_


----------



## KenpoTex

3rd Brown...about a year and a half

"Violence is seldom the answer but when it is, it's the only answer"

Matt K.


----------



## mliddy

Almost 3 years in kenpo. 

Purple

4 years in karate 

Brown


----------



## kenpo12

7+ yrs.  2nd Black


----------



## Doc

48 years this year, and still trying to get a handle on this stuff. Rank; white belt with a "black" mind.


----------



## Michael Billings

Congrats on 48 years.  I am sure the black belts have frayed and frayed over the years, so that they really are white.  What is it Sigung LaBounty signs?  

"Student of Kenpo"

-Michael


----------



## Doc

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *Congrats on 48 years.  I am sure the black belts have frayed and frayed over the years, so that they really are white.  What is it Sigung LaBounty signs?
> 
> "Student of Kenpo"
> 
> -Michael *


Always. 

Hey with a tad of luck I'll see you this year before summer. Shhhhhhh. I'm on the twail of that wacky wabbit.


----------



## TheRustyOne

27 black belts!

But me, orange belt w/ a little under a year under it.


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _*
> 27 black belts!  But me, orange belt w/ a little under a year under it. *



Everyone was where are.....  at some point...... some are still there.......LOL

:rofl: 

:asian:


----------



## Michael Billings

It's all good!!  We were all Orange Belts once ... well, not those that were promoted before there were colored belts, but that is reaching waaaaaaayyyyyy back.

-Michael


----------



## Seig

I was never an orange belt.  When I started my journey up the ranks, we went white, green, blue, brown, black. In my first "formalized curriculuum of study" I spent one year as a white belt, 3 years as a green belt, 1 year at blue, 4 years at brown until acheiving my black. I started that at 9, and got my black belt at 18. (Technically, I was still 17, I got promoted in February and my birthday was in June).  I received my first degree black belt on February 22, 1988.


----------



## edhead2000

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> * 27 black belts!
> 
> But me, orange belt w/ a little under a year under it. *




Don't worry.........I'm a white belt.......well.........I don't even have a belt yet, but when I get it it will be white.  Matter of fact, I don't even have a gi yet either.  So don't worry.  I'm way behind you!


----------



## parkerkarate

7 years, almost 3rd black


----------



## Nick Ellerton

just 12 months yellow grading for orange asap 


artyon:


----------



## Michael Billings

:ultracool
 OK ya'll ... "1,162 views on this site, but only 62 votes, where are the other 1,100", he asked with a smile?

 :idunno:
 -Michael


----------



## Ceicei

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> :ultracool
> OK ya'll ... "1,162 views on this site, but only 62 votes, where are the other 1,100", he asked with a smile?
> :idunno:
> -Michael


Apparently some of these views are repeat/return views.  I'm not sure how many and how often we come back to check.   There probably are other views by those studying other styles who feel they cannot skew the results by posting if they aren't in EPAK.

- Ceicei


----------



## Goldendragon7

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Apparently some of these views are repeat/return views.  - Ceicei



Well, those 62 posts have returned about 17 times to view what others have posted......LOL


 %-}


----------



## michaeledward

Do I get to add a second vote when I complete my test on Saturday morning?


Actually, I think when I answered the poll the first time around, I listed myself as a 2nd Brown ... but I must have been hallucinating, cuz I earned my 3rd Brown back last summer. I'm testing for 2nd Brown Saturday. Oh, well. I'll try and vote again anyhow... what's the harm.



* * * * EDIT * * * * 

Well, I can't seem to vote again. :-(
And the 2nd Brown ballot is in an italic font, so maybe that means, that's what I voted a few months back. 
So on Saturday, I will catch up to my vote

* * * *  END OF EDIT * * * *


----------



## headkick

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> How about it?  We looked at how many Black Belts we had posting.  What about everyone else?  Are you sandbagging, or an over achiever?
> 
> -Michael



7 years, 1st Black.  But I often leave class figuring I'd be wiser to put back on the white one.  There is so much more I don't know...


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon

Dr.

I respect your humbleness.

Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian: 



			
				Doc said:
			
		

> 48 years this year, and still trying to get a handle on this stuff. Rank; white belt with a "black" mind.


----------



## sma_book

Don't worry, you now have company for the Sunday test.

Am going to cower now.


----------



## kenpo3631

18 YRS, 2ND BLACK (Switched Instructors in 1994)


----------



## parkerkarate

Kenpo3631, who is your instructor now?


----------



## kenpo3631

parkerkarate said:
			
		

> Kenpo3631, who is your instructor now?



Lee Wedlake Jr.  He's teaches out of Ft. Myers, FL


----------



## parkerkarate

cool cool, I am a 2nd too, when are you testing


----------



## kenpo3631

parkerkarate said:
			
		

> cool cool, I am a 2nd too, when are you testing



not for some time, I need to finish Paramedic school first.


----------



## marshallbd

Ceicei said:
			
		

> 18 years off and on (six years total of training).  Reached the purple belt rank, started over, reached orange, started over, reached purple.  My reasons were mostly due to health problems and circumstances with various dojos (college class-could not stay after graduation, instructor moved, dojos closing down and dojo changing MA style).
> 
> Now I am a blue belt and staying in for the long haul.
> 
> Had there been consistency over the past years, I probably would be a BB by now.
> 
> - Ceicei


I say I am a white belt due to very similar circumstances. Made orange when I was around 18 and then went into the military.  started over made orange and moved bases. started over and got ellow then got out of military and went home. Started again and made yellow in Tracy's system and instructor closed school and left. now want to start again.......So I am a white belt.  Been trainig off and on for 15 years (6 months here 6months there) and 2 years of Shotokan in between.


----------



## Rick Wade

marshallbd said:
			
		

> I say I am a white belt due to very similar circumstances. Made orange when I was around 18 and then went into the military.  started over made orange and moved bases. started over and got ellow then got out of military and went home. Started again and made yellow in Tracy's system and instructor closed school and left. now want to start again.......So I am a white belt.  Been trainig off and on for 15 years (6 months here 6months there) and 2 years of Shotokan in between.



I have to say both of you show a lot more dedication than most.  May your journey from here on out be positive.

Respectfully


----------



## marshallbd

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> I have to say both of you show a lot more dedication than most.  May your journey from here on out be positive.
> 
> Respectfully


Thanks for the Kind Words! :asian:


----------



## rschoon

started 1993   1st BLK   test in may for 2nd  (if i feel ready)


----------



## marshallbd

rschoon said:
			
		

> started 1993   1st BLK   test in may for 2nd  (if i feel ready)


Good luck to you in May! :asian:


----------



## dckenpo

I started training in 97 received my 1st. black rank in 99. I was 33 when I started, so figured I had some catching up to do with the younger guys. When I started as a white belt, I put in about 25 actual hours of training each week until I made 2nd black in 2000. I was 1 stinking month away from my 3rd. black test when it became necessary to take time off. Took almost three years off to build a home for my family, and have been training again since this past November. Should test for third this summer. But who knows. 

Hey Sandwell we need to workout ------>

Mr. Crusher aka honeybear


----------



## DeilGyre

Began in April 1991. 
Took a few short vacations from Kenpo here and there.
1st Degree Black


----------



## jdubakki

13 years,

1st black working on 2nd.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka

Started on my 6th birthday training in Waianae (sp?) and in Waipahu (not all EPAK); now 38 pushing 39. In Chinese Kenpo system with TKD, KF, Jujutsu and Judo mixed in, 22 years & 5th Dan.  In a "purer" strain of AK (generation removed from EP in 60's), +/- 15 years & 4th degree black.

Gets in the blood, and is hard to quit. Some layoffs, most recent to get through Chiro college; some to train in other systems (quit AK altogether after SGM's passing, and buried myself in weights and BJJ). But I think once in kenpo, kenpo's in you.


----------



## Goldendragon7

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> Kenpo gets in the blood, and is hard to quit.  I think once in kenpo, kenpo's in you.



You'll leave Kenpo long before..................  Kenpo leaves you!
................................. %think%


----------



## sumdumguy

26 yrs. I still don't know why the belt even matters, let alone why I where it.... Oh, yea, my students. duh
 :asian:


----------



## Bill Lear

I'm currently a 3rd Degree Brown Belt at Larry Tatum's Kenpo Karate Studio in Pasadena, California. I've trained on and off in a number of schools over the course of the last ten years.

*Yellow Belt* = Recieved at Larry Tatum's Kenpo Karate Studio in December of 1994

*Orange Belt* = Recieved at Ed Parker's Karate Studio in June of 1996

*Purple Belt* = Recieved at Ed Parker's Karate Studio in December of 1996

*Blue Belt* = Recieved at Ed Parker's Karate Studio in September of 1997

*Green Belt* = Recieved at Ed Parker's Karate Studio in June of 1998

*3rd Degree Brown Belt* = Recieved at Bryan Hawkins Kenpo Karate Studio in April of 2002

Kinda crazy how things work out. I started in Kenpo because I've always been interested in learning a martial art, but it was just a minor interest. That interest grew over the years, and now I want more than anything to teach for a livng. A few weeks ago that dream started to become a reality when I accepted a teaching position at Larry Tatum's Studio. 

Things have been really, really kool in my Kenpo world lately. Looking back at when I recieved each belt makes me wonder if it's common for other people to have time gaps between ranks that are similar.

:asian:


----------



## TwistofFat

many years and half arsed in most.  1st brown and working hard in South Carolina for 1st BB (maybe by end of year).


----------



## Touch Of Death

Bill Lear said:
			
		

> I'm currently a 3rd Degree Brown Belt at Larry Tatum's Kenpo Karate Studio in Pasadena, California. I've trained on and off in a number of schools over the course of the last ten years.
> 
> *Yellow Belt* = Recieved at Larry Tatum's Kenpo Karate Studio in December of 1994
> 
> *Orange Belt* = Recieved at Ed Parker's Karate Studio in June of 1996
> 
> *Purple Belt* = Recieved at Ed Parker's Karate Studio in December of 1996
> 
> *Blue Belt* = Recieved at Ed Parker's Karate Studio in September of 1997
> 
> *Green Belt* = Recieved at Ed Parker's Karate Studio in June of 1998
> 
> *3rd Degree Brown Belt* = Recieved at Bryan Hawkins Kenpo Karate Studio in April of 2002
> 
> Kinda crazy how things work out. I started in Kenpo because I've always been interested in learning a martial art, but it was just a minor interest. That interest grew over the years, and now I want more than anything to teach for a livng. A few weeks ago that dream started to become a reality when I accepted a teaching position at Larry Tatum's Studio.
> 
> Things have been really, really kool in my Kenpo world lately. Looking back at when I recieved each belt makes me wonder if it's common for other people to have time gaps between ranks that are similar.
> 
> :asian:


I see you trained under Mr. Tatum originaly. We all come full circle don't we?


----------



## Bill Lear

Touch'O'Death said:
			
		

> I see you trained under Mr. Tatum originaly. We all come full circle don't we?



Interesting choice of words... Larry said the same thing when I started training under him again.

:ultracool


----------



## KENPOJOE

Hi folks,
I've been in the arts for 35+ years and as far as the Chuan Fa/Kenpo/Kempo arts:
Black belt in Chinese-Hawaiian Kenpo/kempo since 1983 [5th Degree Black Belt]
Black Belt in Ed Parker's American Kenpo since 1983 [4th Degree Black Belt]

and many other arts as well...

I hope I was of some service,
KENPOJOE


----------



## Han-Mi

13 years in tae kwon do. 2nd black belt, coming up on 3rd.


----------



## Storm

Just over five short years 1st Degree Black last June, one day 2nd still feel oh so new. Thats in American Kenpo.


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Doc said:
			
		

> 48 years this year, and still trying to get a handle on this stuff. Rank; white belt with a "black" mind.


WOW Doc!!! :ultracool  Now I know why you know so much, and I see what you meant now when you said it's okay to just call you old.  But 50's not old...it's a good thing you started when you were two! :wink2:


----------



## Michael Billings

I am a fledgling compared to Doc, 25 years in Kenpo, almost half my lifetime.  

 -Michael


----------



## triwahine

Have been studying EPAK for 8 months and have attained orange.  Before that and still in it, Kajukenbo for 6 years and BB rank in March.


----------



## Ronin Moose

3rd Brown in EPAK.  Been at it for 3 years and it's the best thing that has ever happened to me, after my family of course.  Salute.....


----------



## dubljay

3rd brown just recently,  I've put in one intense year of training,  especially in the last six months,  2-4 hrs a day 6 days a week, at the school,  then an average of 3 hrs a day everyday at home.


----------



## Mark Weiser

I currently have a 2nd Dan in Kenpo and working on Dan for Jun Bao Wu Shu which is James Ibaro's system aka the very first blackbelt promoted by SGM Parker. 

Sincerely,
Mark E. Weiser


----------



## Gin-Gin

Although this is my 6th year  in Kenpo (been at it for 5 and 1/2 yrs), I still feel like a white belt most of the time....


----------



## Mark Weiser

Adding to an earlier posting. 

I have been involved with the IKCA in some form or another since 1996. Total MA experience from both Civilian and Military resources is somwhere around 28 years now lol. 

Do not try and guess my age lol.


----------



## Doc

48 years in the arts, 42 of it in Kenpo. My rank is black.


----------



## Doc

Mark Weiser said:
			
		

> ... aka the very first black belt promoted by SGM Parker.



Correction: Second black belt promoted by Ed Parker. Charles Beeder was first.


----------



## Rob Broad

23 yrs and a glorified White Belt.


----------



## Kim Dahl

_3rd Class Brown in EPAK Kenpo Testing for 2 brown in 2 weeks been at it for 5 years _

Best Regards
KD
www.Kenpo.dk


----------



## iTsDaNNy

:idunno: 12 years 1st brown. took a 4 year vacation. =\ but got my test comming up soon


----------



## kenpohands

Total 30 years in American kenpo. 5th degree black belt
(All my teachers were  First Generation Parker and the did not give anything away. ALL Parker,Planas,Furuya,Trejo Lineage  I had to please the Gods of kenpo to get bumped up. A log road but worth it)  
Took 10yrs to get to Black. 
3 yrs to 2nd
4 yrs to 3rd
4 yrs to 4th
12 yrs to 5th ( Can now die a happy man)

Death or close till my 6th!!!

http://www.kenpohands.com
http://www.kenpokarambit.com


----------



## Rob Broad

kenpohands said:
			
		

> Total 30 years in American kenpo. 5th degree black belt
> (All my teachers were  First Generation Parker and the did not give anything away. ALL Parker,Planas,Furuya,Trejo Lineage  I had to please the Gods of kenpo to get bumped up. A log road but worth it)
> Took 10yrs to get to Black.
> 3 yrs to 2nd
> 4 yrs to 3rd
> 4 yrs to 4th
> 12 yrs to 5th ( Can now die a happy man)
> 
> Death or close till my 6th!!!
> 
> http://www.kenpohands.com
> http://www.kenpokarambit.com




I am glad to see all the people that took their time through the belts.  It is refreshing not to see so many people that have been studying 10 years and are considered to be a master.


----------



## Kenpo-Sloth

Orange Belt, 
 1.5 years


----------



## Kmac

Purple belt, 7 months


----------



## kenpoblack

Trained in the Martial Arts for 12 years.  I have studied Kenpo for about 5 1/2 years.  Current Rank 2nd Black 
Charles


----------



## kenpochad

I know its not EPAK .

Its taking me three years to get my green.
I should test for my brown in september.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3

19 years in Martial Arts as of March 31st, will be 7 years in Kenpo on August 20th, 3rd Degree Black Belt with "forever a white belt" mentality.


----------



## DutchKenpo

Hello, 

2nd degree brown belt, almost 5 years in the art of kenpo, but 2 years away for school, work and some injuries.
But now i am enjoying every minute of it.

grtz,


----------



## Michael Billings

Welcome to MartialTalk DutchKenpo.  Hope you enjoy it.

 -Michael


----------



## DutchKenpo

Hello, 

Thank you!
Feel very welcome!

grtz,


----------



## RichK

25 years in the arts, 12 in Kenpo, need a new bigger belt to hold my gi top closed!!!


----------



## molson

20+ plus years in the martial arts........12 years kenpo... 2nd black.


----------



## Simon Curran

Started studying Kenpo in August 2001, and just recently got 2nd Brown


----------



## Kenpobuff

Started in March 2002.  Actual studio training about 2.5 years.

2nd Brown


----------



## masherdong

2nd Black in Kajukenbo

White in American Kenpo (Just Started)


----------



## BlackIce

3rd Degree Black Belt 26.5 years in Kenpo. 14 years as an instructor


----------



## Brian Jones

3rd Degree in Kenpo (12 years) But I came to Kenpo with first Black in ShotoKan and TKD.

Brian Jones


----------



## Gin-Gin

BlackIce said:
			
		

> 3rd Degree Black Belt 26.5 years in Kenpo. 14 years as an instructor


Welcome to MartialTalk, BlackIce! :wavey: Hope you enjoy the forum.

:asian:


----------



## jbclinic

30+yrs and unoffical, but "teach every where i go", and loving it.

i too enjoy the science of combos,and ideal theories of kenpo

james


----------



## Nubreed

Nubreed-33 years

3rd in EPKK

5th in Alo Kenpo

5th in Kajukenbo WHKD

3rd in Tracy's


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Welcome to MT :asian:


----------



## Carol

My one year anniversary, and maybe even my orange belt promotion, are next month


----------



## Ross

11 years - 3rd Black Kenpo

Back to the beginning - White belt in SL4 

"You must unlearn what you have learned" Man alive, Yoda was right there!!


----------



## Kenpobuff

Kenpobuff said:
			
		

> Started in March 2002. Actual studio training about 2.5 years.
> 
> 2nd Brown


 

UPDATE POST:

Just passed 1st Brown last night in just over 4 years with a black gi in the closet.

On the road to black by year's end, lol...wish me luck!


----------



## Michael Billings

Congratulations, you are well ahead of the curve.  Keep up the good work.

Left Over Right,
-Michael


----------



## Kenpobuff

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> Congratulations, you are well ahead of the curve. Keep up the good work.
> 
> Left Over Right,
> -Michael


 

Thank you sir.  It helps to be assisting in class with lower belts and my kids at home in their practice.  I laugh that I will be black by year's end because my instructor mentioned that most of his 1st browns are at this rank almost as long as they were getting to it because of having to go back and meet the requirement of doing all techs right and left handed plus learning all the black requirements.  "Old timers" hasn't set in yet so I need to take advantage of it while I can.

Steve


----------



## John Brewer

Two Years / Purple Belt

Testing in June

John


----------



## jfarnsworth

This has been an interesting thread to go back & reread. It has laid to rest for 5 years in the archieves. Some of my friends I made back then are no longer on here. 

How about some of the newer people on here post about themselves once again?


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico

4 months in EPAK, tested for and achieved yellow belt rank yesterday.


----------



## jfarnsworth

Jenny_in_Chico said:


> 4 months in EPAK, tested for and achieved yellow belt rank yesterday.


Congratulations on your new belt rank.


----------



## jfarnsworth

jfarnsworth said:


> Almost 10 yrs. in Kenpo ranked at 2nd Black.


 
My, how times have gone by. 

I'm now at 15yrs. practicing kenpo. Can't think of anything else I'd rather be doing.


----------



## TigerCraneGuy

1.5 years of EPAK back in 1996; triple-graded to Purple (fell ill immediately the next day... go figure)

Interrupted by work and other unavoidable obligations.

Now, more than a decade later, and after training pretty intensively since October 2008 (2 days at class, four at home): Purple in Kenpo 5.0; just graded about a month ago, and had a real blast!

Not going to stop this time; God willing.



TCG


----------



## TigerCraneGuy

Jenny_in_Chico said:


> 4 months in EPAK, tested for and achieved yellow belt rank yesterday.


 
Congrats, Jen.

Enjoy the journey...


----------



## BLACKDESTINY09

Currently 8months in, testing for orange stripe next week, 24 yrs. old been thinking bout kenpo since i was 8yrs. old.


----------



## Hudson69

3rd Brown when I left 20 years ago so I am equal to a white belt getting ready to test for yellow - miss it much.


----------



## Kyoshi

*edit*


----------



## Kyoshi

6 months orange belt going for purple at may


----------



## Manny

I've been training since last july and will be an orange belt on march 26th. I am a 1st dan BB in TKD too, and started in American kenpo and just love it.

Manny


----------



## Big Don

Five years (May 2d) Tested for Black May 7th. 5 best years of my life.


----------



## Fiendlover

4 years- 3rd class brown. Japanese karate
1 year- just had my belt testing for green belt on Saturday and will get it next Thursady. Korean karate.


----------



## Touch Of Death

Fiendlover said:


> 4 years- 3rd class brown. Japanese karate
> 1 year- just had my belt testing for green belt on Saturday and will get it next Thursady. Korean karate.


Intruder alert!


----------



## Fiendlover

Touch Of Death said:


> Intruder alert!


 Huh?  Am I in trouble now?


----------



## searcher

3rd Brown in EPAK as of yesterday.     I started over 1.5 years ago and have been progressing fairly well.    I have wanted to "finish up" my training in EPAK for sometime and have finally found a good place to train under a great head instructor.     Hopefully in the next few months I will be standing before Mr. Sepulveda and testing for my 1st degree BB in EPAK.


----------



## Master Dan

37 years senior master TKD, Master RYUKYU KEMPO,


----------



## searcher

Fiendlover said:


> Huh? Am I in trouble now?


 


Master Dan said:


> 37 years senior master TKD, Master RYUKYU KEMPO,


 

EPAK guys, come on now.     We don't bring up our rank in "other" styles in this thread.      Or how long we have been training in non-EPAK styles.


----------



## yorkshirelad

searcher said:


> EPAK guys, come on now. We don't bring up our rank in "other" styles in this thread. Or how long we have been training in non-EPAK styles.


 
If Kenpo guys want to list their ranks/experience inother arts, do so. I'm interested in everyone's story.


----------



## KenpoDave

25 years in the martial arts, 19 in kenpo.  6th dan.


----------



## OzPaul

Hi All,  This is my first post in the EPAK forum.  I have been studying Kenpo for 10 months now and just got my Orange Belt in December.  Cheers, Paul


----------



## Inkspill

about a year and 4 months, purple belt.


----------

